# Tex Hill speaking Sunday morning at Warrington



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Sunday morning at 0830 & 1100, Warrington Methodist Church, 301 Winthrop our friend, neighbor, boater, Retired Army Aviator Lt. Col. Tex Hill will be the guest speaker. After a very interesting career as an Army aviator, fixed wing and helos, "Nam, Iran and...., Tex enjoyed several years of boating from the Chesapeake to, Guess??? Texas, and finally settled down on Bayou Chico.

The 0830 service is casual dress. Contemporary music will be played by Glen Whitaker who leads the "Rangers" that fished the Bill Hargreaves aboard Banana Tom's boat and others.

Come and join us. All beliefs and/or lack thereof invited.

Tom Vandiver 572-1225


----------

